# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Έρωτας και Θάνατος

## Φωτεινή2011

Πέρασαν σχεδόν δύο χρόνια από τη μέρα που 'έφυγε' ο αγαπημένος μου σε δυστύχημα. 7 χρόνια μαζί και 1 παντρεμένοι. Ήθελε πολύ να κάνουμε παιδάκι αλλά λόγω οικονομικών δυσκολιών και του μαστερ που έπρεπε να τελειώσω δεν έπαιρνα τέτοια απόφαση. Έλεγα πως όλη η ζωή είναι μπροστά μας.. 
Παντρεύεσαι και το μόνο που δεν σκέφτεσαι είναι πως μετά από 15 μήνες γάμου θα μείνεις μόνη σου. 
"Όλη η ζωή είναι μπροστά μας".. Αυτό πληρώνω τώρα. 
Οι φίλοι και συγγενείς μου λένε πως δεν ήταν σίγουρο ότι θα μπορούσαμε εύκολα να κανουμε ένα παιδακι, μιας και ο αγαπημένος μου πέρασε καρκίνο και υποβλήθηκε σε χημειοθεραπείες 9 χρόνια πριν.
Παρόλα αυτά μέσα μου παλεύουν δύο εαυτοί: Αν είχα το μωρό μας, θα είχα ένα λόγο να συνεχίσω. Θα βλεπα στο παιδί μου τα μάτια του. Θα "ζούσε" ακόμα. Μ' αυτό κοιμάμαι, μ΄αυτό ξυπνάω. Τι εγωιστικό Θεε μου! Δε σκέφτομαι παρά μόνο τον εαυτό μου! Αυτή η ψυχούλα που δεν θα γνώριζε ποτέ πατρική στοργή πως θα ένιωθε! 'Έφυγε' δεν άφησε τίποτα πίσω του. "Άφησε εσένα"! Μου απάντησε ο πνευματικός μου, καθώς του διατύπωσα μια μέρα όλες αυτές τις σκέψεις που με βασάνιζαν.
2 χρόνια μετά, στα 32 μου, νιώθω πιο δεμένη και πιο ερωτευμένη μαζί του από ποτέ. Τώρα έχουν καταλαγιάσει μέσα μου όλες αυτες οι 'τύψεις' για το ότι δεν έκανα παιδί.
Λέω ναι! 'Άφησε εμένα', κι αυτό μου δίνει δύναμη να προχωρήσω. Όχι στο να κάνω μια άλλη σχέση, αυτό προς το παρών δε μπορώ καν να το διανοηθώ. 
Θα ήθελα όμως να αποκτήσω ένα παιδάκι. Αγαπάω τόσο πολύ τα παιδιά που όσο σκέφτομαι όλες αυτές τι ψυχούλες στα ιδρύματα, λιώνω. 
Άρχισα και έψαχνα την πιθανότητα διακρατικής υιοθεσίας αλλά οι ελπίδες μου λιγοστεύουν μέρα με τη μέρα, καθώς εκτός των πολλαπλών γραφειοκρατικών δυσκολιών που όλοι γνωρίζουμε, χρειάζομαι περίπου 30.000 ευρώ και δεν μπορώ να βρώ αυτά τα χρήματα με τη μια. Κι όμως έχω τοση αγάπη μέσα μου για να δώσω.. 
Κάποιος μου δωσε και΄τη λύση εγκυμοσύνης με δότη σπέρματος. Είναι πολύ εγωιστική η σκέψη μου να φέρω ένα παιδί στον κόσμο ενώ υπάρχουν τόσες ψυχούλες εκεί έξω που ψάχνουν μια αγκαλιά. Δεν θα με πείραζε να μην έχει το δικό μου DNA, αλλά ο μόνος λόγος που σκέφτομαι κι αυτή τη λύση είναι γιατί τα εμπόδια για μια υιοθεσία είναι πάρα πολλά. Θα χρειαζόμουν τη συμβουλή σας πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα..
Να σημειώσω πως δεν αποκλείω να ξαναφτιάξω τη ζωή μου μετά από κάποια χρόνια και δεν θεωρώ ότι με το να είμαι μητέρα θα εμποδίσει κάτι να έρθει στη ζωή μου. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, δεν θα ήθελα να έχω μεγάλη διαφορά ηλικίας από το μωρό μου. Αυτό δημιουργεί χάσματα (είμαι εκπαιδευτικός και το συναντώ στους μαθητές μου). Γιαυτό δεν θέλω να περάσουν τα χρόνια. Η υιοθεσία ήταν κάτι που υποστήριζα από μικρή, γιατί θεωρούσα άδικο να γεννιούνται άλλες ψυχές ενώ υπάρχνουν τόσες εκεί έξω. Ο μόνος λόγος που πιστεύω πως θα έπρεπε να έρθει ένα παιδί στον κόσμο είναι όταν προκύπτει κάτω από κατάλληλες συνθήκες, με πρωταρχικό γνώμονα, την αμοιβαία αγάπη του ζευγαριού. 
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων, 
Φωτεινή

----------


## Antreas MpR

Γεια.
Τι να σου πει και ποιος να σου το πει ρε Φωτεινή....
Ωραία η υιοθεσία και το να προσφέρεις,αλλα πέρα από την αμάζευτη χαρτούρα είναι και απίστευτα χρονοβόρα και δεν ξέρω κατά ποσο βοηθάει το να είσαι single parent "σαυτην" την φάση....
Από την άλλη,με των δότη,είναι πιο απλή η όλη φάση όσο νάνε,και σου δίνετε η ευκαιρία να το νιώσεις το παιδάκι να μεγαλώνει μέσα σου,ίσως σε βοηθήσει να καλύψεις και το κενό που σου άφησε ο αγαπημένος....
Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί κάποιος να σου προτείνει κάτι,πραγματικά.
Είναι εντελώς δικη σου επιλογή,και μιας και αφορά και ένα παιδάκι,θέλει να τα βρείς με των εαυτό σου πλήρως πρώτα ώστε να μπορέσεις να αφοσιωθείς σε εκείνο ολοκληρωτικά....

----------


## Θεοφανία

...εγώ πάλι φωτεινή μου, θα σου έλεγα να αφήσεις το χρόνο να περάσει και να απαλύνει ο πόνος της απώλειας ώστε να πάρεις αποφάσεις με πιο καθαρό μυαλό.
Η υιοθεσία είναι πολύ σοβαρή υπόθεση, ειδικά στη δική σου περίπτωση και θα σου εξηγήσω γιατί.
Τώρα δεν διανοείσαι ότι μπορεί να φτιάξεις ξανά τη ζωή σου, ότι θα ξανά ερωτευτείς και θα παντρευτείς άλλον.
Σκέψου όμως ότι κάποια στιγμή ο πόνος θα περάσει, θα συνειδητοποιήσεις την απώλεια και αυτόματα θα προχωρήσεις, καθώς είσαι πολύ μικρή για να περάσεις όλη σου τη ζωή ως χήρα. Σκέψου λοιπόν ότι καλύπτεις τις ανάγκες που σου δημιουργούνται τώρα υιοθετώντας ένα παιδί και αργότερα γνωρίζεις κάποιον, ερωτεύεσαι, παντρεύεσαι και κάνεις και δικό σου.
Είσαι σίγουρη ότι θα μπορεσεις να διατηρήσεις μέσα σου αλλά και απέναντι στα παιδιά σου αυτή την ισσορόπία?
Τώρα είσαι γιατί δεν σε ενδιαφέρει τίποτε άλλο παρά να προσφέρεις απεριόριστ αγάπη σε έναν άνθρωπο, αρκεί να μην είναι ερωτική και προδώσεις τον άντρα σου.
Είσαι σίγουρη όμως ότι αυτό θα το νιώθεις για πάντα?

----------


## Diana1982

Καλησπέρα Φωτεινή,πρώτα απ'όλα θέλω να σου πω ότι ο λόγος σου είναι πολύ μεστός και ωραίος και μπράβο σου.
Καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι εμείς σε τι φάση βρίσκεσαι και τι διλήμματα προκύπτουν επί του παρόντος.
Αρχικά να σου κάνω γνωστό ότι εγώ είμαι υιοθετημένη μαζί με μία άλλη αδερφή μου από την ίδια οικογενεία.Η υιοθεσία ήταν ιδιωτική.
Ηταν μονογονεϊκή οικογένεια και δεν γνωρίσαμε πατέρα.
Από την δική μου πλευρά,τα πράγματα δεν ήταν τόσο εύκολα γιατί η μητέρα μου μας υιοθέτησε κοντά στην ηλικία των 50 και επίσης δεν υπήρξε και το πιο ισορροπημένο άτομο στην κοινωνία.

Οσον αφορά όμως εσένα,μου αρέσει πολύ που αντιλαμβάνεσαι την σημαντικότητα της διαφοράς ηλικίας και γι αυτό το λόγο έχεις αρχίσει να ψάχνεις για ένα θετό παιδάκι.
Εγώ είμαι σύμφωνη σε αυτά που σκέφτεσαι και κάπου θα διαφωνήσω με την Θεοφανία γιατί ακόμα και δικό σου παιδί να κάνεις μελλοντικά,δε νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το θετό,αφού το ζητούμενο πάντα είναι η αμοιβαία αγάπη και η συμπόνοια.

Από τη στιγμή που το αισθάνεσαι να κάνεις κάτι τέτοιο,κυνήγησέ το...αλήθεια 30.000 γιατί χρειάζεσαι;
Στο ''ΜΗΤΕΡΑ'' έχεις απευθυνεί καθόλου; τί σου είπαν;

----------


## Φωτεινή2011

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές...

Προσπαθώ πολύ να τα βρω με τον εαυτό μου και ναι, έχεις δίκαιο AntreaΜpR. Αυτό προέχει.
Αρχική μου σκέψη ήταν να βρω το παιδί μου σ'οποια γωνιά της γης κι αν βρίσκεται. 
Τον αγαπάω τόοσο πολύ.. Και η σκέψη ότι θα βάλω κάτι ξένο μέσα μου, ακόμα και με αυτό τον τρόπο, με σκοτώνει. 

Ούτως η αλλιώς Θεοφανία μου μια υιοθεσία το λιγοτερο που διαρκει είναι 4 χρόνια. Προσπαθώ με όλη μου τη δύναμη να απαλύνω όσο μπορώ τις δικές μου πληγές το διαστημα που μεσολαβεί, για να μπορέσω να αφοσιωθω -οπως είπε και ο φίλος ΑntreasΜpR- ολοκληρωτικά στο παιδί μου. Τώρα όσον αφορά την αγάπη μεταξύ ενός θετου και μη, παιδιού, δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει διαφορά. Το θετό μου παιδάκι θα έχει το όνομα κ το επίθετο του άντρα μου. Θα είναι αυτό που θα σώσει εμένα και γω αυτή που θα σώσω εκείνο. Χρειαζόμαστε ο ένας τον άλλον και αυτό από μόνο του νομίζω, δημιουργεί ισχυρό δέσιμο. 

Δε μένω Ελλάδα φίλη Diana1982και εδώ που είμαι για να γίνει μια διακρατική υιοθεσία (από ιδρυμα άλλου κράτους) χρειάζονται περίπου τόσα χρήματα..  :Frown:  Θα ήθελα να ακουσω -αν θέλεις και εσύ φυσικά- τις δικές σου εμπειρίες/σκέψεις στο θέμα μιας υιοθεσιας. 

Σκεφτομαι και το άλλο: Τι θα πονέσει περισσότερο το μωρό μου; Να μάθει ότι είναι παιδάκι του σωλήνα ή ότι βρισκόταν στο ιδρυμα.. Σίγουρα εξαρτάται και απο τον τρόπο που θα το μάθει. Θέλω να το προφυλάξω απο κάθε τι που θα το πληγώσει αν και είναι αναποφευκτο. 

Κσλό βράδυ να 'χετε..

----------


## Φωτεινή2011

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές...

Προσπαθώ πολύ να τα βρω με τον εαυτό μου και ναι, έχεις δίκαιο AntreaΜpR. Αυτό προέχει.
Αρχική μου σκέψη ήταν να βρω το παιδί μου σ'οποια γωνιά της γης κι αν βρίσκεται. 
Τον αγαπάω τόοσο πολύ.. Και η σκέψη ότι θα βάλω κάτι ξένο μέσα μου, ακόμα και με αυτό τον τρόπο, με σκοτώνει. 

Ούτως η αλλιώς Θεοφανία μου μια υιοθεσία το λιγοτερο που διαρκει είναι 4 χρόνια. Προσπαθώ με όλη μου τη δύναμη να απαλύνω όσο μπορώ τις δικές μου πληγές το διαστημα που μεσολαβεί, για να μπορέσω να αφοσιωθω -οπως είπε και ο φίλος ΑntreasΜpR- ολοκληρωτικά στο παιδί μου. Τώρα όσον αφορά την αγάπη μεταξύ ενός θετου και μη, παιδιού, δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει διαφορά. Το θετό μου παιδάκι θα έχει το όνομα κ το επίθετο του άντρα μου. Θα είναι αυτό που θα σώσει εμένα και γω αυτή που θα σώσω εκείνο. Χρειαζόμαστε ο ένας τον άλλον και αυτό από μόνο του νομίζω, δημιουργεί ισχυρό δέσιμο. 

Δε μένω Ελλάδα φίλη Diana1982και εδώ που είμαι για να γίνει μια διακρατική υιοθεσία (από ιδρυμα άλλου κράτους) χρειάζονται περίπου τόσα χρήματα..  :Frown:  Θα ήθελα να ακουσω -αν θέλεις και εσύ φυσικά- τις δικές σου εμπειρίες/σκέψεις στο θέμα μιας υιοθεσιας. 

Σκεφτομαι και το άλλο: Τι θα πονέσει περισσότερο το μωρό μου; Να μάθει ότι είναι παιδάκι του σωλήνα ή ότι βρισκόταν στο ιδρυμα.. Σίγουρα εξαρτάται και απο τον τρόπο που θα το μάθει. Θέλω να το προφυλάξω απο κάθε τι που θα το πληγώσει.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Πολυ λιγα απο εμενα..Συγχαρητηρια για την επιθυμια σου να υιοθετησεις μια ψυχουλα,ευχομαι να τα καταφερεις,ακομα και εδω στην Ελλαδα οι διαδικασιες ειναι καπως δυσκολες..Ομως αξιζει!Και απο αυτα που λες καταλαβαινω οτι μονο καλο θα σου κανει,πρωτον γιατι αγαπας πολυ τα παιδια(αρα θα δωσεις και πολυ αγαπη) και επειδη θες να συνεχισεις το ονομα του αγαπημενου σου..Θα ειναι το νημα που θα σας ενωνει,εφοσον το εχεις αναγκη..Με συγκινησες να σου πω την αληθεια.Παρολα αυτα καποια στιγμη,οταν νιωσεις εσυ ετοιμη πρεπει να συνεχισεις την ζωη σου,βρισκοντας εναν συντροφο..Θα σε ολοκληρωσει αυτο και σιγουρα ο αγαπημενος σου δεν θα ηθελε την συνεχεια της ζωης σου,μοναχικη.

----------


## μυσπ

Καλησπερα σου Φωτεινη κ συλληπητηρια,πρεπει να εζησες τρομερες στιγμες,Μου φαινεται καλυτερη η ιδεα του δοτη σπερματος για να ζησεις κ την χαρα της εγκυμοσυνης κ επειτα να εχεις το παιδακι σου,Εδωπερα ειναι δυσκολη η υιοθεσια κ αν δεν εχεις περιουσιακα στοιχεια για να γραψεις στο παιδι για να στο δωσουνε,Οπωσδηποτε απο την στιγμη που εχεις παιδι δεν ειναι ευκολο να φτιαξεις την ζωη σου με εναν αντρα επειδη δεν ξερεις πως θα φερθει στο παιδι σου ως πατριος ομως θα γεμισει η ζωη σου,Αντε με το καλο το παιδακι!

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

Φωτεινή καλημέρα.Η ζωή συνεχίζεται και καλά κάνεις και βλεπεις τα πραγματα θετικά πλέον.Είσαι μικρή ακόμη και πρέπει να καταλάβεις ότι έχεις μέλλον.Δε θα σου πω τα περι υιοθεσίας και το τι να κάνεις πρώτον γιατί δε τα ξέρω και δευτερον γιατί είναι δική σου απόφαση.
Αυτό που θέλω να σου πω κι είναι και ο λόγος που σου γράφω,είναι ότι εφόσον έχεις τόση αγάπη για τα παιδιά,γιατί δεν ασχολείσαι με τον εθελοντισμό.Υπάρχουν πολλά μέρη που μπορείς να βοηθήσεις και χρειάζοντε βοήθεια κι ένας λόγος παραπάνω όταν η βοήθεια προσφέρεται με τόση πολυ αγάπη.Αυτό πιστεύω θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ και θα σε κάνει να νιώσεις πολύ καλύτερα,πολύ πιο δυνατή και βράχος στην απόφαση που θα πάρεις γιατί θα είναι σωστή  :Smile: 
Να είσαι καλά  :Smile:

----------


## Diana1982

> Δε μένω Ελλάδα φίλη Diana1982και εδώ που είμαι για να γίνει μια διακρατική υιοθεσία (από ιδρυμα άλλου κράτους) χρειάζονται περίπου τόσα χρήματα.. Θα ήθελα να ακουσω -αν θέλεις και εσύ φυσικά- τις δικές σου εμπειρίες/σκέψεις στο θέμα μιας υιοθεσιας.


Ωραία,δεν μένεις Ελλάδα,αλλά επιμένω γιατί να γίνει διακρατική υιοθεσία και να μην υιοθετήσεις ένα παιδάκι από την χώρα στην οποία διαμένεις;;
Την δική μου άποψη περί υιοθεσίας να σου την πω...αλλά δεν αποτελεί κάποια ένδειξη για να προβείς ή όχι σε μία υιοθεσία,γιατί κάθε περιπτώση ποικίλλει όσο ποικίλλουν και οι ζωές των ανθρώπων μεταξύ τους,είτε είναι υιοθετημένοι,είτε όχι...

Λοιπόν,ξεκινάω από το σημαντικότερο-εγώ είμαι υπερ της υιοθεσίας και όχι υπερ του σπέρματος,με άγνωστο πατέρα,καλύτερα ένα παιδάκι που δεν κατάφεραν να του προσφέρουν οι δικοί του γονείς...
Το πιο σημαντικό είναι να υπάρχει αγάπη και κατανόηση στη σχέση μεταξύ μητέρας και παιδιού-απλά θα πρέπει να ζυγίσεις καλά τα κουράγια σου,καθώς και να είσαι έτοιμη να εξασφαλίσεις μία 
ποιοτική ζωή στο παιδί που θα αναλάβεις να μεγαλώσεις....Αυτά σίγουρα θα τα συζητήσεις και με την κοινωνική λειτουργό-και αν χρειαστεί μην διστάσεις να μιλήσεις και σε κάποιον άλλο ειδικό...

Αυτό που με ανησυχεί:Aν τώρα δεν έχεις 30.000 στην άκρη,με τι εχέγγυα,θα μεγαλώσεις ένα παιδάκι;...συγνώμη για το στιλ της ερώτησης,αλλά θα πρέπει να κοντρολάρεις τις δυνάμεις σου για κάτι τέτοιο,ε'ιτε είναι ψυχολογικό είτε οικονομικό.

Παρ'όλα αυτά αφού έχεις μπει στην ψυχολογία για κάτι τέτοιο,ξεκίνα να ρωτάς και να ενδιαφέρεσαι γιατί όπως καταλαβαίνεις,η υιοθεσία είναι μία χρονοβόρα διαδικασία...

Κατά τα άλλα για να κλείσω....Αν στο παιδάκι είσαι έτοιμη να δώσεις αγάπη και ψυχή,δεν υπάρχει λόγος να στεναχωριέσαι για το πως θα το πάρει το παιδάκι...
*σημειώνω,ένα υιοθετημένο παιδί,είναι πάντα ένα υιοθετημένο παιδί,που σημαίνει μία αιχμή...αλλά αν πάρει ''πράγματα''από το περιβάλλον του,θα έχει αναστρέψιμα αποτελέσματα για την ψυχολογία του,και σίγουρα θα του το πεις στην ηλικία περίπου των 5,πρώτα θα το μάθει από σένα και μετά από οποιονδήποτε άλλον.!

Ξεκίνα και εμείς είμαστε εδώ για περαιτέρω ψυχολογική ενίσχυση.! :Smile:

----------


## Φωτεινή2011

'Θα ειναι το νημα που θα σας ενωνει'.. Δε μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο ευτυχισμένη με έκανε αυτή σου η κουβέντα mnimonio.. :Smile:

----------


## Φωτεινή2011

> Ωραία,δεν μένεις Ελλάδα,αλλά επιμένω γιατί να γίνει διακρατική υιοθεσία και να μην υιοθετήσεις ένα παιδάκι από την χώρα στην οποία διαμένεις;;
> Αυτό που με ανησυχεί:Aν τώρα δεν έχεις 30.000 στην άκρη,με τι εχέγγυα,θα μεγαλώσεις ένα παιδάκι;...συγνώμη για το στιλ της ερώτησης,αλλά θα πρέπει να κοντρολάρεις τις δυνάμεις σου για κάτι τέτοιο,ε'ιτε είναι ψυχολογικό είτε οικονομικό.


Δυστυχώς στο τόπο που μένω δεν υπάρχουν παιδιά για υιοθεσία. Βασικά απαγορεύεται. Τα παιδιά που έχουν εγκαταληφθεί απο τους γονείς τους ή αναλαμβάνονται απο κοινωνικές υπηρεσίες, μένουν σε παδικά χωριά/στέγες μέχρι την ενηλικίωση τους. 
Τώρα, όσον αφορά τα χρήματα, ο μισθός μου είναι αρκετά ικανοποιητικός για καλύψω τις ανάγκες του παιδιού μου και τις δικές μου. Κι ακόμα παραπάνω. Απλώς δεν έχω μαζεμένα τόσα χρήματα.

Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τη ψυχολογική στήριξη φίλη Diana1982. Πραγματικά χαίρομαι που ανακάλυψα αυτόν το ιστότοπο. Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να μιλάς με ανθρώπους που δεν γνωρίζεις και να παίρνεις συμβουλές/σκέψεις εμπειρίες από αυτούς.

----------


## Φωτεινή2011

Έχεις δίκαιο μυσπ..




> Αντε με το καλο το παιδακι!


Ευχαριστώ να 'σαι καλά!

----------


## Φωτεινή2011

> ο λόγος που σου γράφω,είναι ότι εφόσον έχεις τόση αγάπη για τα παιδιά,γιατί δεν ασχολείσαι με τον εθελοντισμό... Αυτό πιστεύω θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ και θα σε κάνει να νιώσεις πολύ καλύτερα,πολύ πιο δυνατή και βράχος στην απόφαση που θα πάρεις γιατί θα είναι σωστή


Έχω φτιάξει ένα μικρό ίδρυμα για τη μνήμη του και απο 'κει βοηθάμε απορα και ορφανά παιδάκια της περιοχής μας. Τα σαββατοκυρίακα μαζευόμαστε και κάνουμε διάφορες δραστηριότητες, τρώμε, παίζουμε κλπ. Προχτές μάλιστα κάναμε παρτυ σε ένα αγοράκι 8 χρόνων που είχε γενέθλια. Γύρισε λοιπόν και μου λέει: Ευχαριστώ κ. Φωτεινή. Ο Θεός να αναπαύσει τον αντρα σου.. 
Ήθελα να τρέξω σε μια γωνιά και κλάψω. Αντ αυτού, του κανα μια μεγάλη αγκαλιά και κοιτάζοντας τον ουρανό χαμογέλασα στον αγαπημένο μου. Ήμουν σίγουρη ήταν κάπου εκεί.

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> Έχω φτιάξει ένα μικρό ίδρυμα για τη μνήμη του και απο 'κει βοηθάμε απορα και ορφανά παιδάκια της περιοχής μας. Τα σαββατοκυρίακα μαζευόμαστε και κάνουμε διάφορες δραστηριότητες, τρώμε, παίζουμε κλπ. Προχτές μάλιστα κάναμε παρτυ σε ένα αγοράκι 8 χρόνων που είχε γενέθλια. Γύρισε λοιπόν και μου λέει: Ευχαριστώ κ. Φωτεινή. Ο Θεός να αναπαύσει τον αντρα σου.. 
> Ήθελα να τρέξω σε μια γωνιά και κλάψω. Αντ αυτού, του κανα μια μεγάλη αγκαλιά και κοιτάζοντας τον ουρανό χαμογέλασα στον αγαπημένο μου. Ήμουν σίγουρη ήταν κάπου εκεί.


Με συγκινησες....
Σεβασμός σε κάτι τέτοιους ανθρώπους σαν εσένα.Μακάρι να υπήρχαν περισσότεροι!!!! 
Ειλικρινά μπράβο σου....είσαι απο τους λίγους ανθρώπους που μιλάνε για αγάπη και ξέρουνε τη σημασία της λέξης  :Smile:

----------


## nefelirene

Φωτεινή εγώ πάλι θα σου γράψω την αρνητική πλευρά,
αύριο συμπληρώνονται έξι μήνες από την ημέρα που έχασα τον άντρα μου ,νομίζω ότι είναι το 
πιο ανυπόφορο ,σκοτεινό και κενό διάστημα της ζωής μου ,έχω μια κόρη που μας ¨ενώνει ¨ όπως λες 
και εσύ ,6χρονών.Ο μπαμπάς της δεν ήταν στα γενέθλια της (που ήταν την ίδια μέρα με την γιορτή του Πρωτοχρονιά.)
δεν ήταν στα δικά μου γενέθλια (στις σαράντα μέρες από το χάσιμο του)
δεν πρόλαβε να την δεί να διαβάζει και να γράφει και εκείνη έχει τόσο θυμό μέσα της που μπορεί να 
σπάσει ακόμα και τα τζάμια με τις κραυγές της,. 
Έφτασαν κάποιες μέρες που θα ήθελα να ήμουν μόνη,να μπορούσα να τον είχα ακολουθήσει ή έστω να βίωνα την θλίψη χωρίς αναγκαστικούς περιορισμούς για το παιδί μου. Θεωρώ ότι αυτό που κάνεις με την βοήθεια στο μικρό ¨ίδρυμα¨ που έχεις φτιάξει είναι υπέροχο και για την ώρα θα σου πρότεινα να παραμείνεις σε αυτό.
Βέβαια δεν είσαι στην Ελλάδα οπού οι μονογονεϊκές οικογένειες τιμωρούνται- γιατι εγώ έτσι νοιώθω - 
και ίσως εκει που βρίσκεσαι τα πράγματα είναι πιο εύκολα , πάντως εδώ είναι πολύ δύσκολο να επιβιώνει κάποιος μόνος με ένα 
ανήλικο παιδί .Φαντάσου ότι πια δεν θα είσαι εσύ η Φωτεινή σαν οντότητα αφού κάποια μικρή ψυχούλα θα εξαρτάται από εσένα και εσύ θα χαθείς για να μπορέσεις να προσφέρεις αυτή την αγάπη που θα χρειάζεται ένα παιδί , ανιδιοτελή με ολη την παρουσία σου .
Επειδή πιστέυω ότι ο χαμός του συντρόφου δεν μπορεί να ξεχαστεί μέσα σε δύο χρόνια θα σου προτεινα να διαχειριστείς πρώτα αυτό το κομμάτι και όταν θα νοιώθεις πιο ανάλαφρη από αυτό νομίζω ότι τα υπόλοιπα θα έρθουν.....

----------


## Miss Despoina

Αγαπητή μου Φωτεινή,η ταπεινή μου άποψη πάνω κάτω από τα λεγομενα σου είναι ότι θέλεις ένα παιδάκι για να γεμίσεις το κενό σου...
Δεν είναι αυτή η μόνη λύση..εφόσον ο Θεός δεν σας έστειλε ένα παιδί πριν πεθάνει ο σύζυγος σου τους λόγους του θα είχε...Μην παίρνεις βιαστικές αποφάσεις και μην κολλάς σε αυτή την εμμονή.
Είσαι νεότατη και κάποια στιγμή να είσαι σίγουρη ότι θα ξαναφτιάξεις τη ζωή σου.

----------


## Diana1982

Συμφωνώ παρα πολύ με τις 2 προλαλήσασες Φωτεινή,τελικά και εγώ αυτό νομίζω ότι θέλεις να καλύψεις το κενό που σου έχει δημιουργήσει ο χαμός του αγαπημένου σου....πίστεψέ μας καταλαβαίνουμε την θέση σου και το πένθος σου,αλλά δεν είσαι μόνη σε αυτό,έχουμε περάσει πολλοί από αυτό το σημείο....
Εγώ πάντως σαν υιοθετημένη με ακόμα μία αδερφή επαναλαμβάνω,θε πρέπει να σου πω ότι μεγάλωσα άσχημα σε μονογονεϊκή οικογένεια-αυτό μπορεί να μην συμβεί και σε σένα,που είσαι μορφωμένη και πολύ νέα(σε αντίθεση με τη μάνα μου) αλλά άσε λίγο χρόνο πρώτα να διαχειριστείς την απώλεια και θα σου πρότεινα την ψυχολογία σου να την κοινωνήσεις και με μία καλή ψυχολόγο που θα βρεις,αυτή θα σου πει ακόμα καλύτερα αυτά που προσπαθούμε εμείς να σου περάσουμε-γιατί άλλο ιντερνετ-άλλο ανθρώπινη επαφή.!

Παρ'όλα αυτά είναι ένας υπέροχος ιστότοπος αυτός εδώ,θα βρεις πολύ καλούς και σοβαρούς συνομιλητές εδώ μέσα....πολλή αγάπη σου στέλνω <3

----------


## Φωτεινή2011

> έχω μια κόρη που μας ¨ενώνει ¨


Να χαίρεσαι την κορούλα σας.. Είσαι πολύ τυχερή που την έχεις. Με όλα τα προαναφερθείσαντα "αρνητικά". 

Το ξέρω είναι πολύ εγωιστικό να ήθελα να φέρω ένα παιδί στον κόσμο και να σκέφτομαι μόνο εμένα, παρά το πώς θα ένιωθε το ιδιο το παιδί. Ίσως αυτό να ναι το μόνο παρήγορο τη δεδομένη στιγμή. Εσύ ναι, ζεις την "άλλη πλευρά". 
Σου έυχομαι Δύναμη nefelirene. Ο δρόμος είναι δύσκολος αλλά θα παίρνεις κουράγιο και δύναμη να συνεχίσεις απτα μάτια της κορούλας σου..

----------


## Φωτεινή2011

> ....είσαι απο τους λίγους ανθρώπους που μιλάνε για αγάπη και ξέρουνε τη σημασία της λέξης


Δυστυχώς άργησα πολύ να το καταλάβω.. Κάποιος ποιητής είπε: "Ονειρεύτηκα πολύ, έτσι ξέχασα να ζήσω". Και γω αυτό έκανα: Ονειρευόμουνα, οικονομική άνεση, καριέρα, μαστερ.. Τώρα είναι αργά. Πολύ αργά.. Κλαίω συνέχεια, δε μπορώ να συνεχίσω. Ξεκίνησα σαυτό το φόρουμ κάνοντας όνειρα για ένα παιδάκι. Τώρα πάλι πίσω. 

Έχετε δίκαιο και ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές. Δεν είμαι έτοιμη ψυχολογικά ακόμα για ένα παιδί. Ξεκίνησα τη διαδικασία ξέροντας πως αυτά τα πράγματα παίρνουν χρόνια και ήλπιζα πως ο χρόνος θα με βοηθούσε. Παλι πίσω όμως. Θελω να παω να τον βρω. Δε μπορώ να ζήσω άλλο χωρις τον άντρα μου. :'(

----------

